
Flying high: Computer graphics researchers make drone navigation easier - rbanffy
https://www.purdue.edu/newsroom/releases/2018/Q4/flying-high-computer-graphics-researchers-make-drone-navigation-easier.html
======
rcrittendon
This looks very fluid in the video. I assume it will also make drones safer.

